# As an inspector what is your most valuable tool?



## mmmarvel (Jun 13, 2010)

Is it your code books?  Yes ...

Is it your tape?  Could be ...

Your eyes?  Your ears???

For my job (which is very different than most other inspectors on this board) they love my digital camera.  The city supplies them, if we ask for them - yet out of 10 inspectors only 5 of us have asked for the camera and only 3 of us use them on any kind of regular basis.  The old adage, a picture is worth a thousand words have made them invaluable.  The added bonus that I can take LOTS of pictures and only use those that show what I need to see, plus being able to see them immediately.  I can (and do) add them to my reports, which my PM love (there are fights over who gets me as the inspector on a project).

What is YOUR most valuable tool?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 14, 2010)

"As an Inspector; what is your most valuable tool?"

My knowledge of the Codes. It's also my most expensive tool; and requires several hours of daily maintenance.  

Uncle Bob


----------



## jim baird (Jun 14, 2010)

The old "goodeye".


----------



## jpranch (Jun 14, 2010)

Coors Light.


----------



## ewenme (Jun 14, 2010)

The right attitude with code knowledge as the back-up.  A thick skin helps. I think inspectors need a toolbox, not just one tool.


----------



## north star (Jun 14, 2010)

**     *     **

*My most important tool is my health & my time, which [ IMO ] encompasses*

*everything that has **[ or will be ] mentioned.*

**     *     **


----------



## raider1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> "As an Inspector; what is your most valuable tool?"My knowledge of the Codes. It's also my most expensive tool; and requires several hours of daily maintenance.
> 
> Uncle Bob


Well put and I agree.

Chris


----------



## Bootleg (Jun 14, 2010)

Looking ahead.

When I am inspecting a stem wall I go over the anchor bolts spacing required for the shear wall.

At the framing, plumbing, mechanical and air seal inspection, I check the smoke detectors locations, egress windows and safety glass.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 14, 2010)

I-Quest.  Our inspectors are multi disciplined in res, building, plumbing, mech, fuel gas, energy and fire so I get a lot of calls for verification of codes and I-Quest saves a lot of time and this board when I get stumped.


----------



## FredK (Jun 14, 2010)

UB nailed it.  Knowledge of the codes.


----------



## High Desert (Jun 14, 2010)

A unbiased approach to every project.


----------



## texas transplant (Jun 14, 2010)

How about the gray matter between our ears?    I always thought that was the best tool.   If that one works right, everything else falls in place.


----------



## cda (Jun 14, 2010)

tact (tkt)

n.

1. Acute sensitivity to what is proper and appropriate in dealing with others, including the ability to speak or act without offending.

2. Archaic The sense of touch.

how I deal with people


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 14, 2010)

Very good tools all;  We must also be able to deal with difficult people and situations where the gray matter in the code applies and as TXT mentions and HD says the gray matter and relative attitude will dictate how successful we are at it.  



Code knowledge is great and something all us code geeks should strive for.  When we’re spent and can’t deal with the difficult situations at that moment, JP’s silver bullet or my preferred Fat Tire (after hours of course) may aid us through to the next day and where we hopefully don’t allow it to carry over.



I’ll have to look into that I-Quest MT.  Never used it and seen you mention it previously.  



We can never have enough tools in our tool box.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 14, 2010)

I will agree with all the above.............and a good solid helping of common sense.


----------



## raider1 (Jun 14, 2010)

fatboy said:
			
		

> .............and a good solid helping of common sense.


Oh now your are going too far. Code knowledge and common sense.   

Chris


----------



## RJJ (Jun 14, 2010)

All good answers and I agree with the above. Now not much common sense in the code book, very little with DP's and almost none with contractors and the public. However, common sense tells you if the building is on fire! Get out! But the exit signs and E- lights tell you were.


----------



## bgingras (Jun 14, 2010)

mmmarvel said:
			
		

> Your eyes?  Your ears???
> 
> For my job (which is very different than most other inspectors on this board) they love my digital camera.  The city supplies them, if we ask for them - yet out of 10 inspectors only 5 of us have asked for the camera and only 3 of us use them on any kind of regular basis.  The old adage, a picture is worth a thousand words have made them invaluable.  The added bonus that I can take LOTS of pictures and only use those that show what I need to see, plus being able to see them immediately.  I can (and do) add them to my reports, which my PM love (there are fights over who gets me as the inspector on a project).


This is the single most valuable tool outside of the actual knowledge of code and procedures. We all have cameras in the department. I document every ticket I write(up to 10 a day) with a picture of the zoning violation and a picture of the front of the house with house number. I photo every site I go to for a complaint. I photo every posting of stop work, dangerous and unsafe, or violation letter. When someone refuses to sign for a letter, we glue it to the front door and get a picture of it along with the house number in the shot. This is as good as a signature as far as our judges have been concerned. We have a clear guide on how to document a situation and the order in which to get your pictures to show how you found the violation and showing that it's in clear view of the public way or from a place we have permission to be at. Today I took over 50 pictures, any given day will be at least 10. We have someone in the office who downloads them, and categorizes them for quick access. We simply hand over the memory stick and take a blank one in return.


----------



## peach (Jun 14, 2010)

code knowledge... the camera is a good tool for the tool box.. but I've seen hundreds of "code violation" pictures that are pretty much meaningless.  Great if you were the photographer and can explain what you saw.. not always so great for the next person who has to explain what the photographer was looking at.


----------



## bgingras (Jun 14, 2010)

Each of us is responsible for preparing our own evidence packages to go to court. Along with the pictures is a description of what each picture is indicating. The commissioner then goes to court with it all in hand. The zoning violations are pretty self explanatory, most are vehicles without tags or parked on non impervious surfaces, hard to mistaken what is going on there. Today I took 10 shots to bckup my claim of maintenance violations, the shots of the completely totted off posts was pretty self explanatory as well.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 14, 2010)

Are the spare AAA's a given...........ooops been there done that. :mrgreen:


----------



## brudgers (Jun 15, 2010)

Our most valuable tool is surprise...


----------



## Yankee (Jun 15, 2010)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Our most valuable tool is surprise...


: ) sometmes you just kill me . . .


----------



## vegas paul (Jun 15, 2010)

When I first read the question, I was trying to think of something I had that was "other than inside me", for instance camera, tape measure, code books, etc. as opposed to code knowledge, attitude, etc.

The most valuable "external" tool I have is a City Management that backs me up when I do the right thing by enforcing the code.  Without that tool, life would be very difficult, and the job would be very different.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 15, 2010)

Amen VP.....Amen!


----------



## FredK (Jun 15, 2010)

Well I'll throw the "Code" tape measure in the mix also.


----------



## jim baird (Jun 15, 2010)

Goodeye, plus insistence on basis in reason.  Once that is found, ability to plant feet and take slings and arrows.


----------



## pwood (Jun 15, 2010)

code knowledge,support from above, pornogr.....err i mean photographic memory ,thick skin, size(i'm large) and attitude. i like what i do and believe it makes a positive impact for most:mrgreen:


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 15, 2010)

Among my inspection toys; I have a rather expensive level. I love pulling it out when a plumber asks me "How do you know that the horizontal drain pipe doesn't have at least a 2% slope?"

The level provides readout in percent of slope.  

Also useful on sidewalks; and (2009, R401.3 Drainage) "Exception: Impervious surfaces within 10 feet of buiding foundation shall be sloped a minimum of 2 percent away from the building."

Uncle Bob


----------



## Mac (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Unkie - Where can I get me one of those levels?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 15, 2010)

> Where can I get me one of those levels?


http://www.digitalsmarttool.com/


----------



## rshuey (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.lascolaser.com/product/48-in-M-D-Digital-Level-Digital-Carpenter-Level-Smart-Level--reads-in-Degrees-Percent-of-Slope-or-Pitch_Qitem92296.html

This is the one I use.


----------



## Bootleg (Jun 15, 2010)

rshuey said:
			
		

> http://www.lascolaser.com/product/48-in-M-D-Digital-Level-Digital-Carpenter-Level-Smart-Level--reads-in-Degrees-Percent-of-Slope-or-Pitch_Qitem92296.htmlThis is the one I use.


Who paid for the level?


----------



## mjesse (Jun 15, 2010)

Certainly not my _most_ valuable tool, but way up the list, is THIS FORUM!

The years of experience and insight the other members bring here is an invaluable resource to help me learn and understand all aspects of the code.

Thanks to all

mj


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 15, 2010)

> Who paid for the level?


Back in the old days when plenty of funds wher available the city bought 3. One for each inspector. Now we can't afford to buy the batteries that go in them.


----------



## jim baird (Jun 15, 2010)

"... not always so great for the next person who has to explain what the photographer was looking at...."

A local code enforcement guy tried to show a zoning setback violation by showing photos of flagged stakes in proximity to a garage (the perp).

It was laughed right out of the courtroom.


----------



## peach (Jun 15, 2010)

VP has a good point.. supportive management.. if they don't have the guts to stay in there when the going gets tough, you'll lose every time.  Supportive community is good too.

Once condemned a house.. it was never completed.. a hot bed of crime (prostitution, drugs, stolen property).. lots of pictures.. lots of neighbors' complaints.  Eventually got the place torn down... after the judge (who had ordered a site visit) just about stepped on a discarded needle.  Property owner's response "someone must have diabetes".


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 15, 2010)

MAC,

I think I got it at a Fastenal store; they sell all types of fasteners, etc..  It's made by L.S. Starrett; and is German made.  Advertised as unbreakable in normal use.  I've dropped it from the window of a second story house and had no problem afterwards.

I've also used it to check purlin brace angles.

You only have to use it a couple of times and the word gets out.

Uncle Bob


----------



## conarb (Jun 15, 2010)

Uncle Bob has surprise me, somehow I thought he was going to say:

View attachment 324

​
View attachment 140


View attachment 140


/monthly_2010_06/smith..jpg.4cc33ffe9f7eb1e20190f6949669388d.jpg


----------



## conarb (Jun 15, 2010)

Uncle Bob has surprise me, somehow I thought he was going to say:

View attachment 324

​


----------



## Mac (Jun 16, 2010)

People and communication skills are important. One size doesn't fit all, and neither does one method or means of gaining code compliance.

The support of elected and appointed officials is probably the most important tool. It's difficult to function if looking over the shoulder, knowing there will be heat coming down from above.

The care and feeding of elected officials might be a topic by itself.


----------



## mdiasteve (Jun 16, 2010)

a pistol a sword and some christian books


----------



## texas transplant (Jun 17, 2010)

Mac said:
			
		

> People and communication skills are important. One size doesn't fit all, and neither does one method or means of gaining code compliance. The care and feeding of elected officials might be a topic by itself.


Having multiple personalities in this business is a blessing.

The care and feeding of elected officials, boy did you say a mouth full with this one.   Why don't you start that thread.  LOL  However we all better change our screen names, locations and anything else that could identify us.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Jun 17, 2010)

I used to think code knowledge and a photographic memory were the most valuable tools.

Now my brain is full of old and new knowledge... so I suffer from code Alzheimers?

And I use a camera...now when I look at the pictures I see the things I missed during the inspection.

So now my most powerful tool is ...  where did I put that?


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jun 26, 2010)

Flashlight and kneepads are high on my list....some inspectors don't like to crawl and the contractors know it.


----------



## sonomaconsultant (Jul 2, 2010)

Experience, code knowledge & attitude.  I also love taking photos of installations/ modifications performed by Darwin Candidates.

Jerry

PS: how does one post photos on this BB?


----------



## RJJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Use Photo Bucket and up load a photo. Then cut and paste.

One tool I had forgotten is this BB. The guys and gals here are always willing to answer or point you in the direction of how to find answers. Sometimes we know the answer or had just forgotten it. Other times it is new info. So this BB ranks right up with code knowledge and eyes.


----------

